# Wiper motor questions



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't tackled a moving prop yet though I have sevral on my to do list so I have been reading everyones post to try to figure out how best to do it and I am left with a question that so far I haven't fond the answere for. (And if there is please don'y hurt me mods)

Which is the better way to go for whiper motors. Old ones of cars? Can they even be used? how do I run the power to them or do I have to have a car battery hidding behind a tombstone?

Buy from monsterguts? Same questions.

I know sevral junkyard owners in my area and can get all the whiper motors off cars I want for cheep or free but if they are going to be to much of a safty issue perhaps I should buy them.

What do you guys think. I really would like to know before I'm half way through a build and sitting on the floor of my work shop in tears and trying to talk my self out of target pratic.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have used wiper motors from the junk yard on quite a few props. As long as you wire them correctly, they work great. Probably won't last as long as the monster guts models, though.

For running power to them, a hacked computer power supply or monster guts power supply is your best bet. They'll eat a car battery in a very short time.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Apr 16, 2011)

I did my first wiper prop this year (a drunken pirate skeleton) with the Monsterguts Bride of Power Pack package. Yeah the Pacemaker variable voltage power supply that comes with that package really adds to the price, but I love the control it gives you over exactly how much power (and noise) you need for your effect. 7 volts is what I needed and I never would have guessed that before hand. And next year if I want to use it for a more violent effect I just turn up the juice.

The power supply cable plugs right into the motor. Quite the thing if you don't know anything about electronics, like me.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

If you've got access to junkyard stuff I've found it to be an endless supply of both wiper motors, door actuators, electric windows motors, vent motors, seat motors all kinds of kewl things to animate props with. Wiring up motors is very basic and with a little trial and error you'll find you can get one running in no time.

*The only caution is that wiper motors and the like have enough torque (power , force) to do some damage to fingers so it is always a good idea to stay away from the shaft while powering them up. *

You can lower the speed somewhat by either selecting diffrent wires (some have multiple speed winding connections) or by using a power source lower than 12 volts like 5 volts. I have several wiper motor props (flying crankghost, rocking chair) happily running on 5 volt 1 amp wall warts.

You can also get 10 amp or better DC motor speed controllers for under $20 either pre-built or in kit form that will let you set just about any speed you like while running from a 12 volt supply.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I tried a used one and it didn't work well but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try if it's free. Google "Scarey Terry wiper motor" and there is some good info on how to hook up a wiper motor. I caution that this info is for specific model of motor so I would not know about a used one. Monster Guts is where I buy mine and I am always satisfied. One of the best ways to power the motor is with a computer power supply because it has enough amperage to efficiently run the motor. I would use at least 5 amps if your looking at a power supply. I've used 1.5 but it overheats and shuts off. Another great thing about computer power supplies is that you get a choice of volts to choose from to change the speed of your motor.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for answering my Questions.

And a Big thanks to Homey I had forgotten about all those other motors I could get off the cars. One car stripped will give me enough motors for a year of projects. I'd hug you but I don't like clowns. No offence.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

I 2nd what Homey said. I have a prop I've been running for almost 10 years on a junk yard wiper motor. They are cheap and practically bullet proof, with endless ways to power and speed-control them. There are enough wiper motor threads and "motor heads" on this forum to address almost any application you can think of. Jump in!


----------



## joeyno (Aug 15, 2012)

*Amps*

I have two wiper motor props (different brands) that are both powered by the same type of power adapter. With each I have to grab the arm on the shaft and give it a push to get the motors running. I thought I was using 12vdc 5amps but discovered I have 13.8vdc 3 amps. Is the low amps causing my starting problems? Is 5 amps the lowest I should go? What is the lowest volts I can use for wiper motors if I want to slow the motors?

Thanks!


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds to me like you have more than enough electrical supply; I would question the amount of work you are asking your motors to do. Is it a heavy prop or tough lever geometry? If you use a PWM speed controller like this one, you can slow the motor without having to give up amps.


----------



## joeyno (Aug 15, 2012)

my original motor powers the Scary Terry kicking legs. I don't think the load is a problem as it has been used for 6 years now. My other motor will be used on the rock'n granny but right now its only hooked up to a 2x6 thats only 15 inches long so there is very minimal weight load. I think I'm going to try a power adapter with at least 5 amps. Too much money spend so far this year so I think I'll try the pwm for next year. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

joeyno said:


> my original motor powers the Scary Terry kicking legs. I don't think the load is a problem as it has been used for 6 years now. My other motor will be used on the rock'n granny but right now its only hooked up to a 2x6 thats only 15 inches long so there is very minimal weight load. I think I'm going to try a power adapter with at least 5 amps. Too much money spend so far this year so I think I'll try the pwm for next year. Thanks for the reply!


Joeyno,

My first motorized prop was Terry's kicking legs and I just love it. I originally used a 1.5 amp power supply but realized in time it would overheat and shut off. I now use a computer power supply and haven't experienced any further problems.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like Lunatic has your answer. I use the ATX computer power supply for most of my wiper motor props. An advantage of using them is I can fit the PWM controller board inside the power supply box. Nice and tidy power/speed control unit!


----------



## joeyno (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks gang for the responses. I'm going to check in to the computer power supply. What vdc and amps do y'all usually use?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

joeyno said:


> Thanks gang for the responses. I'm going to check in to the computer power supply. What vdc and amps do y'all usually use?


Computer power supplies usually have 3 different voltages within each one. They are 3.3V 5V and 12V. Your wiper motor is designed to run between 12V and 14V. BUT You can slow the wiper motor down by running it on the 5V or the 3.3V leads. Google "Computer Power Supply Hack" and you'll get several excellent videos on how to do this.

As far as amps, most have WAY More than you need but don't worry. Your motor will only draw what it needs. I love that I can also add LED's, Automotive lights and a ton of different stuff off of the one power supply.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

For maximum versatility, I usually wire the +12v to the PWM speed controller. That still give me 12 amps of grunt, way more than I'll ever need.


----------

